

How I got my friend’s stolen bike back - tdrnd
http://seattlebikeblog.com/2013/02/12/how-i-got-my-friends-stolen-bike-back/

======
ajtaylor
As a cyclist myself, I can easily put myself in his place. If someone stole my
bike, I would probably go to extreme lengths to get it back. But he's REALLY
lucky he didn't end up with a puncture wound from the guy. Kudos for getting
the bike back in the end though!

------
jiggy2011
Just keeping an eye on your bike from the other side of a window is pointless.
Anybody can just hop on and ride away without you being able to do anything.

------
floydpink
Nice to see how technology played a big part in this story - the text about
the craigslist ad via ifttt.com

~~~
thoughtcriminal
Yeah. I didn't think ifttt was so granular. Been awhile since I've used it
though. Is it the same as Google Alerts?

